# simple tire change on my kubota T1700x



## thmsmartin22 (Apr 14, 2013)

I am in my first year with my kubota lawn tractor and just love it, but have a small gash in the left front tire at the end of fall, early winter and now it's time to mow! I am having trouble getting the tire and rim off the tractor and need help. I've remove the wheel cover washer and cotter pin, but cannot get any further. 

Am I missing something other than guts and sheer force of will? It looks like another set of washers are there, but I've been unsuccessful w/ my screwdriver.
thanks in advance,
tom


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.ssbtractor.com/wwwboard/view_all.cgi?bd=kubota&msg=31271

Check out this discussion. sounds like penetrating oil and a lot of patients. I'd do both wheels at the same time and hope they slip off and on a lot better in the future!


----------



## thmsmartin22 (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks for the response Bill. I will check it out!


----------

